
The MVP is dead. Long live the RAT - awjr
https://hackernoon.com/the-mvp-is-dead-long-live-the-rat-233d5d16ab02#.oicyy2r5w
======
BrentOzar
2016, dupe: [https://medium.com/@rikhigham/the-mvp-is-dead-long-live-
the-...](https://medium.com/@rikhigham/the-mvp-is-dead-long-live-the-
rat-233d5d16ab02#.9x2bs29iq)

